# 3 2 1 or 2 2 1? What is this?



## SmokeyLee15 (Jan 26, 2021)

I've been trying to read a lot but so many recipes are/or post are very vague, what does 3 2 1 or 2 2 1 mean? I'm interested in smoking ribs but am very to the smoking world. Can someone enlighten me please. Thinking of smoking ribs soon but need to learn about rubs and IT for the recipe. I know lbs is the greatest factor but please help point me in the right direction, thanks to all advice!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 26, 2021)

https://www.thespruceeats.com/the-3-2-1-barbecue-method-335862


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 26, 2021)

And here is 

 SmokinAl
 's Perfect ribs every time thread...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/perfect-ribs-every-time-this-really-works.240916/


----------



## tallbm (Jan 26, 2021)

I believe SmokinAl's method is far superior.  It's consistent and simple.  I take mine to 198F, I like mine a little more tender but not fall off the bone and 198F IT does it for me :)


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 27, 2021)

There are lots of methods of smoking ribs but I suggest following this the first time or two that way you will have very edible ribs that are fall of the bone tender. After your comfortable with the process then you can play with the numbers to get them the way you like them the best. You can also play with different methods and again figure what works best for you. Ribs is one of the very few things we smoke by time and not internal temps because it can be difficult to probe the ribs without getting to close to bone or to near the surface and getting a false reading.
If doing regular spare ribs you use 3-2-1 with a smoker temp of 225 degrees. Put the rub on the ribs (some do this the night before and wrap in saran wrap then apply a little more before going on the smoker) and put them on the grate and close the smoker.  After 3 hours take the ribs out and put them in aluminum foil add a little liquid such as apple juice, or dr pepper, or honey, or about any other liquid then seal the foil tight and back on the grate close the smoker. After 2 hours take the ribs out of the foil and place them back on the grate and close the smoker ( be careful the ribs will have liquid in the foil and will want to fall apart they will stiffen a bit while back in the smoker for the finish) After 1 hour take the ribs out and shut off the smoker your done

Depending on type of ribs your looking at a 5-6 hour smoke you might consider doing something like a fatty, or hamburgers, or chicken parts, or abt's or the bacon wrapped onion rings Smokin Peachey just posted as snacks while waiting on the ribs to finish. 
close the smoker then after an hour take the ribs out and shut the smoker down your done. 
If doing baby back ribs it's the same method only the times change to 2-2-1
I usually serve sauce on the side but sometimes will baste the ribs during the last half hour of the cook the reason for waiting till the end is that most sauces have high sugar content that tends to burn pretty easy waiting till the last half hour lessons the chancesof it burning.


----------



## Chasdev (Jan 27, 2021)

All that liquid inside the foil after the second two hour period should be harvested and simmered until it thickens (you can add more flavor enhancers if you want during the simmer) and then brushed onto the ribs during the last hour.
The flavor of the drippings is outstanding.


----------



## phatbac (Jan 27, 2021)

I do a 2.5 -1-.5 method at 275 for my apple pie ribs...
I cover the ribs in heath riles apple rub bring my smoker to 275. then I smoke for two and half hours. then I wrap in foil with some ac vinegar/juice mixture (just a few spritzes in the packet) and slather on apple butter/ butter mixture on both sides of the ribs. Then, I take the ribs out fo the foil after an hour hour and fifteen and brush on some of my candy apple red sauce. I put back on the heat for about 30 minutes to set the sauce and voila apple pie ribs!

Candy Apple Red

1/4 stick margarine or butter
1 cup ketchup
1/4 cup AC vinegar
1/4 cup of apple juice
3/4 cup turbinado sugar (sugar in the raw)
1 Tbsp salt 
2 tsp black pepper
2 tsp garlic
3 Tbsp paprika (mild)

mix ingredients in a small pot. 
bring to a low boil and simmer for 20 minutes. let sit in the fridge after cooling for a couple of hours.

can substitute brown sugar for raw sugar but will burn much easier.
can spice it up with cayenne pepper and hot paprika.

Happy Smoking.
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Bytor (Jan 27, 2021)

All of the above is correct, my only add to is I will wrap in butcher's paper.  While it can be messy when adding liquid into, if done quickly it's really not all that bad.  I think the paper allows for some steam to escape, thus preserving the bark some, but still enough to braise a little and get that moisture benefit.


----------



## SmokeyLee15 (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks all! It makes sense now


----------



## bregent (Jan 27, 2021)

You also do not have to wrap at all- I haven't wrapped ribs in years.  I cook at 275F and spares take about 3.5 hours, back ribs about 3.  Cooking ribs to IT never worked for me.   I cook them till they pass the bend test.


----------

